# int Zahl in ein ASCII zeichen umwandeln und dieses in ein externes Textfenster schreiben



## cedi (19. Jan 2011)

Hey Leute,
wie man aus dem Titel bereits entnehmen kann, brauche ich Hilfe.
Und zwar schreibe ich gerade an einem Passwortmanager, der nicht nur die Passwörter verwalten soll, sondern diese auch automatisch in ein Passwortfenster eingeben soll.

Also mal als Beispiel: Ich habe einen googlemail Account, und habe mein Passwort in meinem Passwortmanager gespeichert. Nun will ich in mein Programm eine Funktion einbauen, die mir das Passwort direkt beim Login von googlemail eingibt.

also mein Passwort ist "123456" und mein User Name ist "Max-Musermann@googlemail.com"
nun wäre es von Vorteil, wenn man z.B. ein sehr langes Passwort verwendet, dass man sich nicht merken kann, dass man eine Funktion zur Auswahl hat, dass man das Passwort und den User Namen automatisch eingibt und Anmeldet.

Ihr denkt jetzt sicher, der spinnt doch. was will der mit so einer Funktion?
Ja, das haben mir jetzt schon viele gesagt, aber gut.

am einfachsten währe es, wenn man als 1. Das User Name Feld anklickt (markiert) dann auf "Start" im Programm klickt, dann gibt es den User Namen ein, dann klickt man das Passwort Feld an (markiert es so im Programm) und klickt dann wieder auf Start.

Ich habe mir schon so etwas gedacht, wie dass man das Passwort dann an einen Gesonderten String übergibt, der dann von einem BufferedWriter anstelle von in eine txt Datei in das Passwort Fenster schreibt. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das funktioniert.

Ihr denkt wahrscheinlich wirklich, der hat doch einen an der Waffel. Aber ich möchte diese Funktion gerne in mein Programm einbauen.

Kann mir das eventuell jemand mal an einem Beispiel zeigen?
Ich Programmiere erst seit einem guten halben Jahr. Habt bitte etwas Nachsicht. Außerdem bin ich erst 15 

Es währe sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Bitte keine Beiträge wie "diese Funktion ist doch total schwachsinnig und braucht kein Mensch" oder "Verwende doch einfach Copy und Paste um das Passwort in das Passwort Fenster zu bekommen..."

bitte wirklich nur dann was Scheiben, wenn ihr auch wirklich helfen wollt. Ich hab jetzt schon oft genug zu hören bekommen, dass die Funktion eigentlich total unsinnig ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vor heraus.

grüße
Cedi

Edit:
Ich hätte da noch ein Problemchen, was evt. nicht ganz zu diesem Thema passt.
Wie kann ich eine Zahl mit einem Wertebereich von 1 bis 265 in ein ASCII Zeichen umwandeln und dann in einen String speichern?
das müsste doch eigentlich relativ einfach sein, aber ich finde keine Lösung dazu bei Google. Kann mir vielleicht ja jemand helfen?

Vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2011)

Diese Funktion ist doch total schwachsinnig und braucht kein Mensch.

(Ätsch :joke: )

Um in ein externes Programm "reinzupfuschen" kann man (wenn man sich nicht in ganz tiefe, dreckige JNI-Gefilde begeben will) vermutlich einen Robot (Java Platform SE 6) verwenden. Dem kann man mit einer Folge von Befehlen klarmachen, dass er bitteschön so tun soll, als würde er ein Passwort in ein fremdes Programm eintippen.

Zahl nach ASCII nach String:
int x = 64;
char c = (char)x;
String s = "Hallo: "+c;


----------



## tagedieb (20. Jan 2011)

Fuer den Browser gibt es diese Funtion schon. Schau mal unter LastPass.

Wenn du das selber machen willst kannst du dir ein eigenes JavaScript plugin basteln (siehe hier bei UserScripts.org), welches anhand der URL, das richtige Passwort auswaehlt und einfuegt.


----------



## Andi_CH (20. Jan 2011)

Firefox kann das von Haus aus - wozu brauchts da noch ein PlugIn? ???:L


----------



## cedi (20. Jan 2011)

int x = 64;
char c = (char)x;
String s = "Hallo: "+c; 

das erstellt eine Integer Variable x un belegt sie mit dem wert 64. dann wird ein char c angelegt. die Operatoren dahinter verstehe ich nicht ganz. Tut mir leid, kannst du das mal erläutern?

Die letzte ziele macht nen String s der den Text Hallo beinhaltet, und dann automatisch den char c hinten anfügt. habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Ich will ja nicht einfach copy und paste machen, ich will den code ja auch verstehen.

kann es sein, dass (char)x;
aus x ein Zeichen erstellt?

wenn ja, hätte ich eher gedacht, dass man das x in klammern setzen müsste, und dahinter char. Oder dass es für
 c = Char.parseChar(x); noch bestimmte Parameter gibt, die so etwas erledigen.

Aber trotzdem vielen vielen dank schon mal.

und geht es wirklich nicht, mit dem Automatischen einfügen?
Das währe schare 

aber nun gut, man kann nicht alles im Leben haben 

gruß
Cedi


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

> kann es sein, dass (char)x; aus x ein Zeichen erstellt?
genau

> wenn ja, hätte ich eher gedacht [..]
es gibt verschiedene Arten, Dinge zu machen, was du dort hast ist ein Methodenaufruf irgendwo,
für 99% alle Fälle sicherlich das normale Vorgehen,
hier reicht aber ein einfacher Cast, ist einfach so weil char im Grund auch nur ein int ist, mit chars kann man auch rechnen:
char b = 'a' +1; // b enthält dann 'b'

man darf nur nie verwechseln, dass '1' nicht 1 ist sondern 48 oder so


----------



## cedi (20. Jan 2011)

super, danke.

das hat immerhin schon mal was gebracht.
vielen dank!


----------

